# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Asıl tehlike içimizdeki (!) Ermeniler

## iputisamo

Asıl tehlike içimizdeki (!) Ermeniler..............İsrafil KUMBASAR


HANİ, Türkiye bir ''hukuk devleti'' idi!.. 
Hani, Türkiye''nin idari yapısına ''kuvvetler ayrılığı'' ilkesi hakimdi, ''yasama'' ve ''yürütme'' organına karşı ''yargı bağımsızlığı'' vardı!.. 
Hani, ''idarenin her türlü eylem ve işlemi'' yargı denetimine tabiydi!.. 
Hani, ''yargıya intikal etmiş'' bir mesele hakkında tenkit ya da yorum yapılamazdı!.. 
Hani, ''mahkeme kararları'' hiç bir surette tartışılamazdı!.. 
İstanbul 4''ncü İdare Mahkemesi tarafından, Ermeni soykırım iddialarına ''bilimsel altyapı'' oluşturmak amacıyla düzenlenen konferansın durdurulması yönünde verilen karar, adeta ''turnosol kağıdı'' oldu, şapka düştü kel göründü!.. 
Demek ki, ''hukuk devleti'' de, ''yargı bağımsızlığı'' da, Türkiye''de ''Türkleri uyutmak için'', birileri tarafından kullanılan bir masalmış!.. 
''Bağımsız'' bir Türk mahkemesi tarafından verilen kararın her önüne gelen zıpır tarafından eleştirilmesine, ''yargıyı'' resmen temsil eden, ''yargı bağımsızlığı'' üzerine ''mangalda kül bırakmayan'' kurum ya da kuruluşlardan ses çıkmaması oldukça dikkat çekicidir!.. 
Mahkeme kararını, ''AB sürecinin önünü kesmek isteyenlerin provokasyonu'' olarak ilan eden Tayyip Erdoğan, ağırlığını koydu!.. 
''Yargının'' değil, ''hainlerin'' dediği oldu!.. 
Daha önce, "ülkeyi sırtından hançerliyorlar" diye esip gürleyen Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek, Tayyip Erdoğan''a, kendisini affettirmek için bu kez ''yol göstericiliğine'' soyundu!.. 
üiçek''ten ''tüyoyu'' alan ihanet şebekesi, ''mahkeme kararının'' sonucu beklemeye gerek dahi duymadan, adeta ''yangından mal kaçırır'' gibi, jet hızı ile konferansı adı ''Soros'' ile birlikte anılan Bilgi üniversitesi''ne kaydırdı!.. 
''Yukarıdan gelen talimat'' doğrultusunda, ''yumurta'' ve ''domates'' ile vatan savunması yapan vatan evlatlarını kapıdan içeri sokmayan polis, ''Avrupa Birliği'' bayrağını indirmek isteyen isimsiz bir kahramanı gözaltına aldı!.. 

* * *

İsmi ''Hırant'', ''Etyen'', ''Levon'', ''Mezrob'' olanlardan korkmamak lazım!.. 
üünkü, onların ''kim olduklarını'' ve ''hangi amaca hizmet ettiklerini'' zaten biliyoruz!.. 
Asıl tehlike, ''gerçek'' kimliklerini gizleyerek, ''Murat'', ''Taner'', ''Baskın'', ''Pars'' gibi ''Türkçe'' isimleri kullananlar!.. 
Asıl tehlike, ''bizden'' gibi görünüp, bizi sırtımızdan hançerlemeye çalışan ''içimizdeki'' Ermeniler!.. 
Nitekim Ermeni Diasporası''nın Türkiye''deki gönüllü misyon şeflerinden Hırant Dink, bir magazin dergisine yaptığı açıklamada aynen şu ifadeleri kullanıyordu:. 
"Tehcir sırasında 150 bin Ermeni çocuk aileleri tarafından yetimhane ya da komşularına bırakıldı. Bu çocuklar zamanla Müslümanlaştı. 
Sayıları da kuşaktan kuşağa arttı. 
Bu insanlar şimdi akrabalarını arıyor.". 
Tehcirden sonra bölgedeki köylerde kalan birçok Ermeni, kendilerini ''Kürt'' olarak göstermeye başladı!.. 
Anadolu''nun başka bölgelerine göç eden birçok Ermeni de, ''Müslüman olmuş'' gibi görünerek ''Türkçe'' isimler aldı!.. 
Yine, ''merhamet sahibi'' Türk aileler tarafından ''himaye altına'' alınan ''binlerce'' Ermeni çocuk olduğu biliniyor!.. 
üyle ki, ''savaşta yetim kalan çocuklar'' gibi gösterilen Ermeni çocuklarının bir kısmının Kazım Karabekir tarafından ''devlet okullarına'' yazdırıldığı iddiaları var!.. 
''Gizli'' Ermeniler, şimdi ''siyasetçi'', ''bürokrat'', ''bilim adamı'', ''aydın'', ''sanatçı'' kimliği ile Türk milletini hançerlemeye çalışıyorlar!.. 
Vatanseverlere düşen görev, ''devlet içerisinde'' de yuvalanan bu kişilerin ''nüfus kayıtlarını'' araştırarak, ''gerçek kimliklerini'' kamuoyuna deşifre etmektir!.. 

* * * 

''Balık hafızasına'' sahip olanlar, "Hadi hain hainliğini yapıyor da şu Erdal İnönü''ye ne oluyor?.. Neden böyle bir ihanet gösterisine koltuk değnekliği yapıyor?.." diye sorabilirler?.. 
12 Eylül öncesinde ''Türkiye''yi Sovyetler Birliği''nin peyki haline getirmek isteyen'' komünist çetelerin ''merkez üs'' olarak kullandıkları Ortadoğu Teknik üniversitesi''nin başındaki rektör kimdi dersiniz?.. 
Tabii ki Erdal İnönü!.. 
Peki, ''terör örgütüne yardım ve yataklık yaptıkları'' gerekçesiyle yargılanarak hapse tıkılan Leyla Zana, Orhan Doğan, Hatip Dicle, Sırrı Sakık gibileri HADEP ile ''ittifak'' kurup ''milletvekili'' olarak Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi''ne taşıyan partinin başındaki kişi kimdi dersiniz?.. 
O da Erdal İnönü!.. 
Erdal İnönü, 25 Eylül 2005 tarihli Vatan gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada şöyle diyor:. 
"Kürt milletvekillerini Meclis''e soktuğum için pişman değilim!..". 
Bir zamanlar, ülkeyi kan gölüne çeviren komünist çetelere ''hamilik'' yapan, Leyla Zana''nın boynuna PKK çaputu geçirip Türk devletine ''Kürtçe'' olarak meydan okumasını sağlayan Erdal İnönü, şimdi de Türk devletine ''Ermeni soykırımını'' kabul ettirmek isteyen hainlere ''koltuk değnekliği'' yapıyor!.. 
Atatürk, sağ olsaydı kendisine ''devlet adına'' bağlattığı ''bursu'' hemen keser, Topal Osman''ın eline teslim ederdi!.. 
Peki İsmet İnönü ne yapardı?.. 
''Erdal''ın ismini, ailesinin ''nüfus kütük hanesinden'' sildirir miydi dersiniz?..

----------

